# NPC Nationals 2013



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2013)

Muscle Reconstruction Massage with Nick Trigili


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2013)

Nick Trigili - In the Trenches

Nick Trigili - In the Trenches

2013 NPC Nationals Prep bi and tri workout at Bev Francis Powerhouse Gym


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2013)

Nick Trigili Quads 10 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2013)

Nick Trigili shoulders with Vlad Petric and Anthony Marchione


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2013)

Nick Trigili back workout 7 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2013)

Nick Trigili shoulders and traps 9 weeks out with Vlad Petric


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2013)

Phil Visicaro 4.5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2013)

Dan Newmire back workout 5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2013)

Erik Ramirez shoulders and traps

Erik Ramirez Training to Win | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2013)

Jonathan Irizarry arms 6 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2013)

Joe Mackey chest and shoulders 5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2013)

Kyle Wheeler trains delts 4 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2013)

Nick Trigili Trains Chest 3.5 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2013)

Erik Ramirez Trains Arms 3 Weeks from the '13 NPC Nationals

Erik Ramirez Training to Win - Part 2 | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2013)

Ivan Torres trains triceps 3.5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2013)

Ryan Pateracki calves and quads 3.5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2013)

Joel Thomas chest 3.5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2013)

Nick Trigili - Out of Nationals

Team MD's Nick Trigili has announced that he is out of the 2013 NPC Nationals.

Nick states, "Due to unforseen circumstances, I cannot compete at the 2013 Nationals. I will be back bigger and better than ever in 2014."

We will continue to monitor this story as it develops.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2013)

Phil Visicaro Chest and Back 3 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2013)

Armando Aman trains Chest, Back, and Glutes 4 weeks out part 1


----------



## sneedham (Nov 10, 2013)

Gregs can you clear some PM's..I cannot message you...


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2013)

Armando Aman trains Chest, Back, and Glutes 4 weeks out part 2


----------



## ElitePeptides (Nov 13, 2013)

Some serious competition here.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2013)

Ron Galup Trains Chest & Biceps Prior to NPC Nationals


----------



## ElitePeptides (Nov 14, 2013)

I know who's gonna take the heavies!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2013)

Debi Laszewski takes Courtney Murphy through a workout four weeks out from her bikini nationals debut.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2013)

Debi Laszewski chest training with Xavier Kelly 4 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2013)

Dominic Iacovone Preps for NPC Nationals Men's Physique Division 2.5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2013)

John Blatz Arm workout 2 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2013)

Erik Ramirez Trains Chest 9 days out

Erik Ramirez Training to Win - Part 3 | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Newmire 2 weeks out trains shoulders goes shopping


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2013)

Bodybuilder Lynard Dicks Back and Traps and tour Two Weeks till NPC Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2013)

MUSCLE BEACH TV - MATTHEW EVANS Arms 1 week out


----------



## Curt James (Nov 19, 2013)

Which competitor is the happiest that Nick Trigili is not competing at Nationals?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2013)

Danny Hester trains back and shoulders 1 week out


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Which competitor is the happiest that Nick Trigili is not competing at Nationals?



I think that's Phil Visicaro.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2013)

Dan Newmire Trains Arms 11 days from Nationals

Dan Newmire Trains Arms 11 days from Nationals - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2013)

Marc-Arthur Dautruchee Trains Biceps and Triceps 1.5 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2013)

Chris Tuttle Trains Delts and Triceps 10 days from NPC Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2013)

Eddie Foster Trains Delts 8 Days Out from the 2013 NPC Nationals

Eddie Foster Trains Delts 8 Days Out from the 2013 NPC Nationals - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2013)

Mike Mannai Biceps and Triceps - 10 Days Out


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2013)

Erik Ramirez Trains back a few days out

Erik Ramirez Training to Win - Part 4 | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2013)

2013 NPC Nationals Overall Posedown (Mens Bodybuilding)


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2013)

Brad Rowe - 2013 NPC Nationals ARM Training 8 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2013)

Kevin Jordan's Road to Nationals - Back Training


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2013)

Kevin Jordan's Road to Nationals - Chest & Triceps Training


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2013)

Benny Brantley back workout after the nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2013)

Benny Brantley Cure For Half-A-Leg Syndrome: Leg Training


----------

